# Art courses in madrid



## yasmina (Feb 14, 2011)

Google is not my friend at the moment. I am looking at spending some time in Madrid from January and taking up some short fine art courses in Madrid.

I have found some in Barcelona and other cities buy am more keen on Madrid. Does anyone know of any or could point me in the right direction? 

Many thanks


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

yasmina said:


> Google is not my friend at the moment. I am looking at spending some time in Madrid from January and taking up some short fine art courses in Madrid.
> 
> I have found some in Barcelona and other cities buy am more keen on Madrid. Does anyone know of any or could point me in the right direction?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Yasmina 

Try these

Fine arts courses in Madrid

Madrid Art Classes - AngloINFO, in Madrid, Spain

good luck


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

yasmina said:


> Google is not my friend at the moment. I am looking at spending some time in Madrid from January and taking up some short fine art courses in Madrid.
> 
> I have found some in Barcelona and other cities buy am more keen on Madrid. Does anyone know of any or could point me in the right direction?
> 
> Many thanks


In Spanish or English?


----------



## yasmina (Feb 14, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In Spanish or English?



Ideally in English but if I find you of any good short ones in Spanish I am open to also.


----------



## yasmina (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Captian Leaky I already looked at angloinfo one! But thanks for your efforts, but found google to be quite limited that's why was hoping to get maybe some insights from people living there already!?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

yasmina said:


> Ideally in English but if I find you of any good short ones in Spanish I am open to also.


I don't have any pesonal recommendations, but...
University of Madrid - Art colleges around the world
Learn Spanish in Madrid Spanish Art and History Course
Our Advertising School in Madrid, Spain. Advertising Courses, Internships, Study Abroad in Europe (not what you're looking for, but very interesting!)


----------

